
Eclipse Mita – A New Programming Language for the Embedded IoT - 0x54MUR41
http://www.eclipse.org/mita/
======
krylon
IIRC, Microsoft developed a programming language called P that is also
centered around events; I seem to recall they wrote the USB stack in Windows
8/8.1 in it.

The approach to memory management in Mita looks interesting, at least for
realtime system.

------
DmitryOlshansky
Looks a lot like Arduino’s “language” that was a thinwrapped C++.

Then there is Processing which is a DSL of sorts and this Mita look like them
trying to simplify the wrong part of task.

It is not complex to split your program into particular blocks - how you
connect blocks and if these blocks are the “right size”, what blocks you
actually need etc. THAT needs simpler means to develop faster.

And this id about IoT - hopefully measurements and units are handled well and
that last “thing”.. security, yeees that one needs simpler solutions!

------
ofrzeta
This was released in May ... "Eclipse Mita was initially developed by Bosch
Connected Devices and Solutions with the help of itemis. It was first
implemented for the XDK Workbench, the IDE for Bosch’s XDK device, where the
language is currently called XDK Live."

"The framework comes with two sets of C code generators: application code
generators and platform specific code generators. Application code generators
know how to transform Mita language constructs like event handlers, for-each
loops, or exceptions into valid C code. On the other hand, the platform
specific code generators know how to access your hardware’s sensor data or
which register values to write to make your LED blink."

[https://blogs.itemis.com/en/eclipse-mita-bringing-
software-d...](https://blogs.itemis.com/en/eclipse-mita-bringing-software-
development-for-the-iot-to-a-higher-level)

------
syrp
What is the end result with this? If you have no embedded experience and want
to build a product how does this help? How are you suppose to spin custom
hardware if you 1. have no embedded experience and 2. are wrapped up in this
abstraction which only lets you access some undocumented iot IC(s) + a handful
of sensors.

Just a gimmick, really.

------
tylerplz
Such an uninspiring idea that would be underdeveloped and underused.. People
should focus on more important aspects in IoT (security, scalability, privacy
etc) and use existing solutions with better design to achieve the goals of
this project without this project.

